# BIOS-Bootscreen ändern / MoBo-Hersteller herrausfinden



## crankrider (30. April 2012)

*BIOS-Bootscreen ändern / MoBo-Hersteller herrausfinden*

Hallo liebe Community,

hab da ein kleines Probelem, möchte gern den Bootscreen ändern,
aber nicht den vom Windows 7 an für sich, sondern den früheren,
der direkt nach dem einschalten kommt, wo z.B. in der mitte Samsung
steht und unten rechts, das Intel-logo zu sehen ist.

So wie ich es schon herausgelesen habe, wird sich das Intel-Logo nicht entfernen lassen,
was nicht so schlimm ist, aber anstatt des Samsung-Logo-Bildes, soll da was eigenes hin 

Kennt sich da jemand aus, oder gibt es dazu ein How-to-Tutorial ?

2.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden,
welches Mainboard in dem Netbook steckt, ich weis nur 
vom Aufkleber her, der darauf klebt, es es ein Medion ??????? ist.

AIDA & Cpu-z = beide zeigen "unbekannt" an !!


Ich danke Euch vielmals,
liebe Grüße,
crank


----------



## Pliscin (30. April 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

Da schau mal hier nach aber lasse dir gesagt dieser eingrif ist nicht gerade zu empfehlen wen da etwas schief  geht kann es sein das dein ganzes system im arsch ist Bios-boot-logo - Anleitung: eigene Boot-Logos ins BIOS integrieren - www.biosflash.com


----------



## crankrider (30. April 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

hey danke Dir Pliscin 

werde mal gucken, ob ich es mache und ob es sich lohnt, besonders da man es soviel ich weis 
über ein BIOS-Update einflashen muss und da es für das Netbook, an dem ich es vorhabe zu machen, 
kein BIOS-Update gibt  wird das sowieso eine impossible mission 

Hast Du eine Ahnung, wie man das mom. BIOS, saven kann, da es ja kein Update gibt, würde ich das hier,
was mom. drauf eist irgendwie gerne auslesen/saven und daran arbeiten und dann wieder einspielen 

grüße,
crank


----------



## Pliscin (30. April 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

Kein problemm  du könntest es vieleicht versuchen mit dem letzten BIOS vom hersteller einzuflashen  wie ich es damals versucht hatte ging etwas schief aber zum glück konnte ich mir meiner Support cd alles wiederherstellen


----------



## crankrider (30. April 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

ok, dann
werde ich nochmal weiterschauen & gucken wie es geht 

danke Dir


----------



## Torsley (30. April 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

na wenn du weist welches bios du hast kannste sicher jedes flash tool nemen was auch andere hersteller verwenden. zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das jeder hersteller sein eigenes flash tool schreibt.


----------



## crankrider (30. April 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

Kann ich mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, das jeder HErsteller sein eigenes hat, 
dachte mir bis jetzt aber, das diese Tools unterschiedlich voreingestellt sind, von Hersteller zu Hersteller.

Also auf die Konfi des eigenens Mainboard eingestellt  

Ich werde mich da morgen mal ranwagen, erstmal das mom. auslesen und irg. sichern, über ein Tool,
dann laut des Artikels von Pliscin verändern und dann wieder mit nem Tool flashen, mehr als kaputt 
machen, kann ich das MoBo/Netbook auch nicht


----------



## crankrider (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden,
welches Mainboard in dem Netbook steckt, ich weis nur 
vom Aufkleber her, der darauf klebt, es es ein Medion ??????? ist.

So wie ich aber gehört habe, werden öffter mal MSI Mobo´s in den Akoya Netbooks verbaut,
somit hätte ich auch ein einfacheres SPiel um an ein BIOS heran zu kommen, durch den SUpport von MSI,

aber wie bekomme ich es raus, bei Google finde ich dazu nichts und die bei MEdion haben schonmal gar keinen Plan


----------



## Torsley (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

zeigen die üblichen verdächtigen programme keine daten an? aida64 cpu-Z etc? also ich hab noch nie versucht das mainboard eines notebooks rauszubekommen.


----------



## crankrider (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: BIOS-Bootscreen ändern*

Hey Torsley,

Beide Programme zeigen "unbekannt" an  das ist ja das Problem.
Herausgebaut hatte ich es schonmal, da steht nur Medion MD 97??? 
drauf und unter den Angaben fand ich im Netz nichts 

Nie wieder hole ich einen Netbook/Botebook von Medion, der Support ist unwissend,
die verbauten Teile, kann man so gut wie nie indetifizieren. Der Akku war defekt wo 
ich es gekauft habe, nirgends, wirklich nirgends Ersatz gefunden, weder gebraucht,
noch neu, musste ihn zum Akku-Doktor schicken, damit die ihn erneuern 

grüße,
crank


----------

